# High top mountain bike shoes??



## dtyoshih (Sep 19, 2006)

Why are there so few high top mountain bike shoes??? It seems like it would be a match made in heaven as they would provide support and protect your ankles. Yesterday I banged my left ankle on the crank arms as I was unable to unclip my shoe in time. I'm thinking that a high top shoe would have provided needed protection. Any recommendations for a good high top mountain bike show with SPD compatibility? Thanks.

David Y.


----------



## Berge (Jul 19, 2005)

Specialized makes hi-top bike shoes. Here are a few examples.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I agree far too few.

And what about Vibram soles? they are hard to find too.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

dtyoshih said:


> Why are there so few high top mountain bike shoes??? It seems like it would be a match made in heaven as they would provide support and protect your ankles. Yesterday I banged my left ankle on the crank arms as I was unable to unclip my shoe in time. I'm thinking that a high top shoe would have provided needed protection. Any recommendations for a good high top mountain bike show with SPD compatibility? Thanks.
> 
> David Y.


adidas on sale at performance now


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

sixsixone dually SPD 3/4 hightop









there's a few others out there, there was a full hightop but I can't remember who made it
I wear a pair of Orchids, https://www.orchidshoes.com/
I can usually get a pair for 60bucks cdn and a set of raceface FR, it had padding that just coveres everything important with the shoes


----------



## pisces (Aug 12, 2006)

*Shimano MT50 MTB Shoes*

On sale at REI for $64.93, regularly $90:

http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...71&parent_category_rn=4500790&vcat=REI_SEARCH


----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

*Good question!*



dtyoshih said:


> Why are there so few high top mountain bike shoes??? It seems like it would be a match made in heaven as they would provide support and protect your ankles. Yesterday I banged my left ankle on the crank arms as I was unable to unclip my shoe in time. I'm thinking that a high top shoe would have provided needed protection. Any recommendations for a good high top mountain bike show with SPD compatibility? Thanks.


I've been wondering the same thing, but for a different reason - I've always had fairly weak ankles.

I'm liking those Specialized hightops...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

HikerGPS said:


> I've been wondering the same thing, but for a different reason - I've always had fairly weak ankles.
> 
> I'm liking those Specialized hightops...


http://www.evs-sports.com/products/?prodCategory=9

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=ade67db3-ffe5-4e37-8a54-52ab28dfe863


----------

